# Burnham Bros Gun Light



## jtv15757 (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone have this light?

http://www.burnhambrothers.com/product.asp?productID=18662

From the price it seems too good to be true. I would really love a gun light with no cord or extra battery pack to carry around. I've seen the Predator Light, but its way out of my price range!

Thanks guys!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looked into those myself JTV. Check this thread and you can pick up a lot of info on the subject.
http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/518-scope-mounted-light.html
Good luck finding the light you want.


----------



## jtv15757 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks bar-d!


----------



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

I would go with the new flashlight they have that clips onto those same mounts. Very easy to change from gun to gun and a lot brighter to kill with. Last two weeks killed 20 just with the flashlight and havent replaced the battery on those 15 stands. They are a little higher but you will b way better off.....they run about 100$


----------

